# Mathews focus grip



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

Ordered mine yesterday. Will post as soon as I get to use it.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Mine was ordered today.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

im thinking really hard about getting one, may just order next weekend when i head to my proshop


----------



## westpadeadeye (Feb 13, 2008)

*any info yet on these*

thanks..


----------



## nyhunter_74 (Nov 26, 2009)

any feedback as I'm also interested???


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

nyhunter_74 said:


> any feedback as I'm also interested???


same here


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I love mine, got one on Triumph and put one on Monster and made a world of difference on it.


----------



## bowhunter1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

*grip*

How much did you pay for it?


----------

